# Fresh2: fluorescent bulb, kills odors too



## PhotonBoy (May 30, 2004)

http://www.fresh2.com

"Fresh2 is more than just a light bulb. It's a fresh bulb - a revolutionary new product that breaks down household odors, while providing energy-efficient light...."


----------



## NikolaTesla (May 30, 2004)

It has UV output that creates ozone which kills odors and bacteria. This is bad for you eyes though so don't look directly at it (You are a CPF person- bright lights can hurt your eyes). It also contains mercury, so be careful to not break it and dispose of properly(They last a LONG time though) Very bright for the power but they are NOT white light- only very select spectral lines (colors) are emmited. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## brickbat (May 30, 2004)

I know that short wave UV can produce ozone, but I don't see where in their site they state that this is the principle of operation for this lamp...

Oddly they mention titanium dioxide?? What's THAT got to do with ozone production?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 30, 2004)

I think that they spray a regular compact fluorescent lamp with a coating that's supposed to eat odors. I don't believe that these lamps produce ozone, as they seem to look like ordinary phosphor-coated lamps and probably use regular glass.


----------



## LitFuse (May 30, 2004)

I think this lamp _produces_ an odor. It smells like BS... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Peter


----------



## BB (May 31, 2004)

It is possible it works as stated (UV and titanium dioxide)... Years ago, I read about a solar based system for cleaning up ground water polution. They would take (probably quartz) glass tubes in a parabolic refector (by several feet wide) and pump ground water through the tube. They would mix titanium dioxide at the inlet and separate it back out at the outlet. The solar radiation (plus heat?) would oxidize the ground water polutaints.

Here we go:

Ground Water Clean-Up Options: 

[ QUOTE ]
The detoxification of water is a photochemical rather than a thermal process, which means that it destroys contaminants by the chemical action of light. Solar detoxification combines forces of sunlight and a semiconductor catalyst, which is mixed into the contaminated solution. A commonly used catalyst is titanium dioxide TiO2, which serves as a coloring agent in paints. The solar detoxification process treats the solution at room temperatures. When exposed to the sun or UV light the catalyst absorbs the high-energy photons and form chemical called hydroxyl radicals. These radicals are oxidizers that break down the contaminant molecules. The contaminants react with the oxidizers to form carbon dioxide, water, and dilute concentrations. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Here is a Google Search that shows more hits.

-Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BB said:*
It is possible it works as stated (UV and titanium dioxide)... Years ago, I read about a solar based system for cleaning up ground water polution. They would take (probably quartz) glass tubes in a parabolic refector (by several feet wide) and pump ground water through the tube. They would mix titanium dioxide at the inlet and separate it back out at the outlet. The solar radiation (plus heat?) would oxidize the ground water polutaints.

Here we go:

Ground Water Clean-Up Options: 

[ QUOTE ]
The detoxification of water is a photochemical rather than a thermal process, which means that it destroys contaminants by the chemical action of light. Solar detoxification combines forces of sunlight and a semiconductor catalyst, which is mixed into the contaminated solution. A commonly used catalyst is titanium dioxide TiO2, which serves as a coloring agent in paints. The solar detoxification process treats the solution at room temperatures. When exposed to the sun or UV light the catalyst absorbs the high-energy photons and form chemical called hydroxyl radicals. These radicals are oxidizers that break down the contaminant molecules. The contaminants react with the oxidizers to form carbon dioxide, water, and dilute concentrations. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Here is a Google Search that shows more hits.

-Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting. Thanks for the research, Bill. I gather frm this that the titanium dioxide eventually wears off and the device loses it's effectiveness? If this is true, I wonder if the titanium dioxide coating on the lamp lasts as long as the lamp itself, or if it just turns into a regular lamp after time?


----------



## jtr1962 (May 31, 2004)

This article in USA Today states that since 1970 scientists have known that titanium dioxide interacts with short-wavelength light to eliminate organic odor-causing compounds. I would imagine then that the light from this bulb is heavier towards the blue end of the spectrum. Judging by the pictures on the Fresh² site (assuming that they aren't altered), the bulb seems to emit much whiter light than the usual yellowish compact fluorescents. This is a plus for me, as are the odor absorbing properties. The price seems rather high, but like any new product I'm sure it'll drop rapidly. I wonder if any other CFL manufacturers will jump on the bandwagon. It's a good idea as the usual methods for getting rid of odors (sprays, solids, plug-ins) never seem to work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtr1962 said:*
This article in USA Today states that since 1970 scientists have known that titanium dioxide interacts with short-wavelength light to eliminate organic odor-causing compounds. I would imagine then that the light from this bulb is heavier towards the blue end of the spectrum. Judging by the pictures on the Fresh² site (assuming that they aren't altered), the bulb seems to emit much whiter light than the usual yellowish compact fluorescents. This is a plus for me, as are the odor absorbing properties. The price seems rather high, but like any new product I'm sure it'll drop rapidly. I wonder if any other CFL manufacturers will jump on the bandwagon. It's a good idea as the usual methods for getting rid of odors (sprays, solids, plug-ins) never seem to work. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the link. The article seemed fairly balanced.

I wonder why one of the lamps has the word "Ozone" in it's name. While I haven't seen a picture of this lamp, it's higher price compared to the Fresh2 product makes me wonder whether the glass envelope is made of quartz rather than regular glass and thus passes some shortwave UV to the outside?

You can bet that others will quickly produce knock-offs of this concept if it proves successful. Unfortunately it's hard to enforce patent laws when the knock-offs are being produced offshore.


----------



## BB (Jun 14, 2004)

Self cleaning clothes?

Clothes launder own fabric:

[ QUOTE ]
Scientists have invented an efficient way to coat cotton cloth with tiny particles of titanium dioxide. These nanoparticles are catalysts that help to break down carbon-based molecules, and require only sunlight to trigger the reaction. The inventors believe that these fabrics could be made into self-cleaning clothes that tackle dirt, environmental pollutants and harmful microorganisms.
...
"Titanium dioxide, in the presence of ultraviolet light, will oxidize a wide range of organic materials," explains Bob Skelton, a chemical engineer from Cambridge University, Britain. When light hits the catalyst it frees up electrons within the crystal and these react with oxygen from the air.

This generates free-radical oxygen, a powerful oxidizing agent that can break down grime into smaller particles such as carbon dioxide and water. Because the catalyst does not get used up, it can keep on working as long as it is exposed to sunlight.

[/ QUOTE ] 

And I hope Craig is up on this technology and can give us a review /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif :

[ QUOTE ]
*Self-cleaning materials* are particularly popular in the Far East, and a quarter of all *toilet bowls* coming on to the market in Taiwan, for example, now come with self-cleaning nano-coatings. So clothes may be the next step. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

-Bill


----------



## James S (Jun 14, 2004)

I just have this feeling like someone is selling me a catalytic converter meant to run by convection in the house and telling me it will reduce CO the same way it does in a car. Even in my open lamps there isn't all that much airflow and to think that a significant portion of the air in a room will filter through the lamp in any reasonable amount of time seems optimistic to me at best.


However, if you want to sell me a nano-particle mesh and a UV light to install in my return air vent so that when the AC is running I'm catalyzing these things away, that is something I might buy into. Indeed, there are already UV lights that are meant to control mold growth on AC coils that are installed in your furnace. Adding a catalytic filter to that product would be easy, and it would actually work.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 14, 2004)

I think that they would work fairly well. The temperature of the glass would probably be around 60 degrees C or so, which means the catalytic reaction might be up to 8 times the rate seen at room temperature. Also, there would tend to be a fair amount of convection created near the glass. These bulbs use up to 27 watts or so. Have you ever shone a flashlight beam through a candle flame in a dark room? There's a lot of heat shimmer caused in the shadow. Still, it would be nice to see some numbers showing the efficiency of the light.


----------



## froeh (Apr 20, 2005)

I ran into a friend from Singapore and he mentioned that their hospitals are starting to use this lightbulb. According to Ozonelite (another company making the same kind of product), the light does not emit ozone or UV but produces something that kills bacteria and cleans the air somehow using Titanium Dioxide coated on a compact flourescent bulb. Ozonelite sells their bulb for $40 each. The Fresh2 is 2 for $20. Here is Ozonelite's website:

http://www.ozonelite.com/ 

Mike


----------



## VidPro (Apr 22, 2005)

as far as movement around a CFL, it happens, not sure how fast, but there is convection from the heat of it.
above the set of (normal) CFLs in one room more stuff collects on the ceiling. 
i always wonderd about the Ionization that occured around any florescent also, beings it is high voltage.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BB said:*
Self cleaning clothes?

Clothes launder own fabric:

[ QUOTE ]
a powerful oxidizing agent that can break down grime into smaller particles such as carbon dioxide and water. Because the catalyst does not get used up, it can keep on working as long as it is exposed to sunlight.

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

so will bleach, with probably the same caveat of destroying the clothes they are oxydizing the dirt on.

oxydize organics, and cotten is just as "organic", , when i quit using bleach, my clothes lasted 20X longer. 
but wadaya expect from a cheapskate /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

if clothes manufactures got a wiff of this idea, they would put it in ALL thier clothes, so it could fall apart over time, just like the plastic junk the rest of the manufacutures sell.


----------

